# mini filter for betta



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Hi

I got an interpet pf mini filter for my tank which is approx 23ltrs in capacity.

I get the impression that the filter is too powerful for the betta as he gets "blown" around a bit and the filter doesnt have a control setting for flow

Any suggestions as to what I can I use to lessen the flow of the filter?


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

ashrussell4190 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got an interpet pf mini filter for my tank which is approx 23ltrs in capacity.
> 
> ...


Could you raise the water outlet above the water. That may reduce the flow under the surface.


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Hi 

I think it would work but it's just really noisy, the tank is in my bedroom so wouldn't be practical


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Could you make some sort of diffuser out of some tubing to angle the flow directly downwards.


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

That could work actually - never thought of that! 
Will need to have a look about, I think some air line might squeeze over the top of the nozzle... do you think putting some foam into the end of the tubing create too much of a back log for the rotor to handle?


----------



## McKella (Jun 8, 2009)

make a sponge filter, get a coke bottle cut 1/3ish off then pierce holes in aroun the neck , stick top in side the other part of the bottle neck part pointing up then fill around with geravel sponge etc, get a piece of plastic tube to fit in the bottle neck then feed the air tube into the piece of pipe done : victory:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1Glx5anfM&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL76EEB18B17C090D3


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for your reply but to make that kind of filter I would have to go out and buy an air pump - I don't have one.

I already have a filter - it's just too strong for the little guy. I used to have spare airline from my larger tank but can't seem to find it anywhere. 

will mooch around


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

ashrussell4190 said:


> That could work actually - never thought of that!
> Will need to have a look about, I think some air line might squeeze over the top of the nozzle... do you think putting some foam into the end of the tubing create too much of a back log for the rotor to handle?


It might burn the motor out. 
Have you got any spare twin and earth cable ( the white cable from extension leads ), if you have, cut a piece a few inches long, pull the 3 wires out from it and slide the white tubing over the outlet.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

What about a bit of decor positioned straight infront of the filter outlet to diffuse the flow? Pretty little fake plant or bit of bogwood or something? If you position it right, you could probably get a bit of surface movement for oxygen too without it making any noise.


----------



## ashrussell4190 (May 24, 2010)

> What about a bit of decor positioned straight infront of the filter outlet to diffuse the flow? Pretty little fake plant or bit of bogwood or something? If you position it right, you could probably get a bit of surface movement for oxygen too without it making any noise.


I tried that!! poor thing goes into the plant and quickly exits it again!! wee shame!



markn said:


> It might burn the motor out.
> Have you got any spare twin and earth cable ( the white cable from extension leads ), if you have, cut a piece a few inches long, pull the 3 wires out from it and slide the white tubing over the outlet.


Got it  had to put an elastic band around the end of it so it stays - it is now flowing toward the side of the tank... hopefully elastic bands aren't toxic? :S


----------

